# The Tank I Neglect



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

Few pics of my community tank witch I never trim or clean...yet everything is having babies...











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

My only question is why do you neglect it?


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

haha I neglect it in the way of I don't trim the plants or aquascape it, I just let it grow wild

I dose ferts regularly and feed a varity of foods. Also I dont do regular water changes on this tank.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a nice neglected tank you have there. Keep up the good work!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i approve


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

What kind of lights do you have on that neglected tank? Your plants look really really good.


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

24W x 4 T5 setup got it for a steal at 160 with 8 bulbs (5 of them being attinic and useless for me







)

Thanks for all the comments, I want this same type of setup for my piranhas. Nice and planted.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice! I have a 30 gal that I only change the water every two weeks sometimes 3. Everybody is healthy and happy, the shrimp and snails take care of debris. It has a lot to do with having low bio-load so not as many changes.


----------

